# Smoked Prime Rib (47th Anniversary Dinner)



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2015)

*Smoked Prime Rib (47th Anniversary Dinner)* 

Apple Smoke (Panned)


Our 47th Wedding Anniversary is actually on December 27th, but we decided to have our Dinner 2 weeks early because of all the other Holidays around that same time. We always have so much Ham & all kinds of other leftovers, that it’s not a great time for our Prime Rib & the few days of Prime Rib Sammies that always come after our Anniversary. This way I won’t have to freeze any leftovers.
It’s hard to believe how stuffed our Fridge gets after Big Family Christmas Parties on Dec 20, Dec 24, then Christmas Dinner at home on the 25th, then Anniversary on Dec 27, New Years Eve Dinner, New Years Day “Pork & Sauerkraut”, and then finally my Birthday on Jan 3rd. Wheww—I’m beat just thinking about all that !!

So that’s why we moved our Anniversary Dinner up 2 weeks!!!

This will be a 5.60 pound Prime Rib that the bones have been removed from.
I will be using Apple Sawdust instead of my usual Hickory at the request of Mrs Bear.
I will be again smoking with a Smoker Temp of 220°, so I can get the same Perfect Tender Medium Rare Pink Beef from Bark to Bark as always.

So Here We Go:

*Day #1 (Prepping):*
Rinse, Dry, and cut a block pattern through the fat cap to the meat. Then give it a good coat of *Worcestershire “Thick”, and put it on a Wire Cooling Rack, in a Foil Pan. Then apply some CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder. Then cover it with Plastic wrap, and put it in my fridge until Next Day Smoking Time. I used to add some Sea Salt at this time, but I cut way back on Sodium since a Dr ruined my Kidneys (among other things).

*Note:*Worcestershire “Thick” is now sold under the label “Lea & Perrins Bold Steak Sauce”.*

*Next Day (Smoking Time):*
11:30—————Preheat MES 40 to 220°.
11:30—————Fill 1 1/3 rows of AMNS with Apple Dust, and light one end.
12:00—————Put Smoking AMNS on left side of Smoking Rack in bottom position, just above empty water pan.
12:00—————Put Roast on wire cooling rack, in foil pan, on Smoking Rack in 2nd Position of 6 position smoker.
3:00—————-Wipe my clean Meat probe with an alcohol wipe & insert in center of Roast. Internal Temp is at 128°.
3:30—————-135° IT——Cut heat to 200°
4:00—————-140° IT——Cut heat back to 140° and open door to get heat down to 160° quickly.
4:45—————-142° IT——Remove Prime Rib from Smoker.

Slice, plate, add sides, Take Pics, and Eat.

Note: Putting Prime Rib Roast on a wire cooling rack in a foil pan does not show any loss of smoke flavor, and makes for less clean-up needed.

Also: This was another Awesome Smoked Prime Rib, and the Apple Dust was slightly more mild, but still Great !!

BTW: This was the smoke that had the Sun come through the door glass, and shine on the MES Temp sensor, causing a false temp reading & effecting my smoker heat. It was only for a short time, as I caught it shortly after it happened & put up a plywood Sun block in front of the door (See pics below), until the sun passed by. This caused very little heat variance due to the short amount of time of the heat variance.

Thanks For Looking,

Bear



One “Choice” 5.60 pound Standing Rib Roast:









Needed: Wire cooling Rack inside Foil Pan, Lea & Perrins “Thick” Sauce, CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder:








Cut Cross pattern through top Fat Cap to allow seasonings & smoke to get into the meat.
Then coat with Sauce, and sprinkle CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder all around roast:








I filled 1 1/3 rows of my AMNS with Apple Saw Dust, and lit one end:








Put Roast on 2nd rack, and AMNS on left side of bottom rack (Note: This smoker has 6 rack positions).
Notice Sun shining on back smoker wall, including on Temp Sensor:








Note: Plywood leaning on front of smoker to keep Sun off of MES Temp Sensor, to avoid false Temp reading, and effecting heat control:








Light smoke rising from top vent, and drifting past house window:








Nice Light-Medium Smoke can be seen through smoker door glass:








Prime Rib ready to remove——Notice Apple Dust is nearly all burned out:








Prime Rib completed. Notice the only drippings in pan are Lea & Perrins, as no Meat Juices leave the roast at 220° smoker temp:








One slice for each of us, and the outside pieces will be sliced thin for leftover Sammies & with Eggs for Breakfast:








Bear’s Dinner (French Fries for a change):








Next Morning’s Breakfast——Eggs & some outer slices of the leftover Prime Rib:








Bear’s Plated Breakfast:






*Sandwich Post Coming Soon!!*


.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh man!  Bear, that looks awesome!

With all of the PRs being done, I may have to get busy soon!

BTW, Happy Anniversary!


----------



## tropics (Dec 14, 2015)

John Congrats to you and Mrs Bear.Prime Rib on sale this Wed. bye me bone in.Funny my anniversary is the 24th my B-Day is late Jan. 

Richie


----------



## sfprankster (Dec 14, 2015)

Happy Anniversary!!!

Well done on the prime rib!!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 14, 2015)

As usual The Bear hits a home run again. I heard you moved the date up so you had no excuse not to remember it!!!


----------



## gary s (Dec 14, 2015)

Wow !!        
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     That is a nice looking Prime Rib.  A really like the plating Pics.   You just get better and better.    Happy Anniversary 







   (Well Deserved)

Gary


----------



## twoalpha (Dec 14, 2015)

Bear

Congratulations and  Happy Anniversary 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Prime rib is awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Larry


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 14, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Oh man!  Bear, that looks awesome!
> 
> With all of the PRs being done, I may have to get busy soon!
> 
> BTW, Happy Anniversary!


Thanks!!

Bear


tropics said:


> John Congrats to you and Mrs Bear.Prime Rib on sale this Wed. bye me bone in.Funny my anniversary is the 24th my B-Day is late Jan.
> 
> Richie


Thank You Richie!!

Congrats to you too!!

My Son's Birthday is Jan 31, and my Brother's is Jan 26th.

Great Peeps Born in January!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And Thanks for the Point !!!

Bear


----------



## b-one (Dec 14, 2015)

Looks great,you must really like prime rib! Happy 47th anniversary!


----------



## whistech (Dec 14, 2015)

Bearcarver, happy anniversary to you and your bride.    The prime rib looks delicious!


----------



## dogwalker (Dec 14, 2015)

Bear, that looks AWESOME!!  And grats to you and Mrs. Bear!  I'll have to try the prime rib, maybe over the holidays!

Thanks for sharing, Bear!


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 14, 2015)

Happy anniversary Bear!  Nice looking prime rib!

Mike


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 14, 2015)

Happy Aniversary Bear and Mrs. Bear and many more to come!

That prime rib looks awesome.

You got me going now, that is one nice smoker, I want a new one now!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 15, 2015)

Awesome looking meal Bear! Happy Anniversary! 

I do have one question, why is the inside of that smoker so shiny? You need some more smoke in there!


----------



## floridasteve (Dec 15, 2015)

Congrats to you for fixing your bride such a nice dinner, and to her for choosing such a fine husband!
:points:


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2015)

sfprankster said:


> Happy Anniversary!!!
> 
> Well done on the prime rib!!!


Thank You on both!!

Bear


HalfSmoked said:


> As usual The Bear hits a home run again. I heard you moved the date up so you had no excuse not to remember it!!!


Thanks Warren!!

LOL---I honestly never had trouble remembering it----Probably because I got married in Corporal Stripes when I was on leave before going to Vietnam.

And Thanks for the Points!!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 15, 2015)

I never have a problem either with birthday or anniversary the Mrs. keeps reminds me 6 months before and 6 months after .


----------



## sqwib (Dec 15, 2015)

Awesome post, every time I read your PR posts I say to myself, "Self you gots to do that"
I'll be doing a PR on the GOSM Christmas Morning ...any Bear/PR Tips? Boneless is on sale now @$6.99lb and bone in @5.99lb

Happy Anniversary/Birthday/New Year/Merry Christmas/kwanzaa/Mazeltov

for 47 years 






for the PR


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2015)

gary s said:


> Wow !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Gary!!

Bear


SQWIB said:


> Awesome post, every time I read your PR posts I say to myself, "Self you gots to do that"
> I'll be doing a PR on the GOSM Christmas Morning ...any Bear/PR Tips? Boneless is on sale now @$6.99lb and bone in @5.99lb
> 
> Happy Anniversary/Birthday/New Year/Merry Christmas/kwanzaa/Mazeltov
> ...


Double Thanks SQUIB !!

I think I've seen Prime Ribs from you & they looked Great!!

The main thing I do is to keep it Med-Rare Pink from Bark to Bark, is keep it below 250° through the whole Smoke.

I usually use 220° so I get even more time of Light Smoke.

IMHO, Smoked Prime Rib is better tasting than anything else, and sooooo easy to do!!!

Where you getting those prices?---Costco??

The best I see here so far is "Bone In" Select @ $6.99, and Choice @ $8.99 . I'm on the Select at Weis by December 25th, if nobody beats it by then.

Bear


----------



## mummel (Dec 15, 2015)

47 years!  Congrats Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2015)

b-one said:


> Looks great,you must really like prime rib! Happy 47th anniversary!


Thank You!!

Yes we love it when it's Smoked!!

Bear


twoalpha said:


> Bear
> 
> Congratulations and  Happy Anniversary
> 
> ...


Thank You Larry!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Dec 15, 2015)

Congrats on 47 years, Bear.  Prime rib looks great.

Smoke it up
William


----------



## seenred (Dec 15, 2015)

Just saw this...don't know how I missed it earlier.  As always, the PR looks absolutely delicious!  You're surely the Prime Rib King, Brother!

47 years...a proud accomplishment!  Congrats to you both, John, and may there be many more anniversaries to come!

This point goes to Mrs. Bear!

:points:

Red


----------



## link (Dec 15, 2015)

Bear Congratulations to you and your wife!! That is an accomplishment that we can all hope to make one day. 

Oh, and the Prime Rib looks awesome.


----------



## sqwib (Dec 16, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks a lot Gary!!
> 
> Bear
> 
> ...


My bad actually $5.99 and $4.99 @ Acme & Save a lot













2015-12-15 18.55.38.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 16, 2015





   













2015-12-15 18.55.59.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 16, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2015)

whistech said:


> Bearcarver, happy anniversary to you and your bride.    The prime rib looks delicious!


Thank You on Both !!

Bear


Dogwalker said:


> Bear, that looks AWESOME!!  And grats to you and Mrs. Bear!  I'll have to try the prime rib, maybe over the holidays!
> 
> Thanks for sharing, Bear!


Thank You Sir!!

Bear


mike5051 said:


> Happy anniversary Bear!  Nice looking prime rib!
> 
> Mike


Double Thanks, Mike!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 16, 2015)

redheelerdog said:


> Happy Aniversary Bear and Mrs. Bear and many more to come!
> 
> That prime rib looks awesome.
> 
> You got me going now, that is one nice smoker, I want a new one now!


Thank You Sir!!

Bear


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Awesome looking meal Bear! Happy Anniversary!
> 
> I do have one question, why is the inside of that smoker so shiny? You need some more smoke in there!


Double Thank You Case!!

LOL---This one only has about 6 or 8 smokes under it's top vent.

And Thanks for the Point !!

Bear


----------



## disco (Dec 17, 2015)

Sorry to be late to this, Bear. Congratulations on a long and happy marriage, it is no less than you deserve. The meal is also appropriately wonderful for a deserving couple.

Points

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2015)

mummel said:


> 47 years!  Congrats Bear.


Thank You!

Bear


FloridaSteve said:


> Congrats to you for fixing your bride such a nice dinner, and to her for choosing such a fine husband!


Thank You Steve!!

And Thanks for the Point !!

Bear


----------



## jillgadget (Dec 17, 2015)

LOOK SCRUMTOUS - I CAN'T WAIT TO MAKE! MY roast has bone in it. Any SUGGESTIONS?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2015)

JillGadget said:


> LOOK SCRUMTOUS - I CAN'T WAIT TO MAKE! MY roast has bone in it. Any SUGGESTIONS?


Thank You Jill !!

And Thanks for the Points!!

I usually buy my years supply of Prime Rib Roasts all at once, and then cut them all off & keep them separate, because I like the Rib meat (Meat around the bones) done more than the rest of the Roast. Then I smoke a whole bunch of Rib sections all at once, all by themselves.

However since you are only dealing with one Roast, your best options would be to either cut the ribs off before smoking, and tie it back on, because it's easier to cut when it's not hot.

Or you can just Smoke it with the bones still in place, like the one I did below:


> > *Smoked Prime Rib (My Best Ever)  *


Bear


----------



## mfreel (Dec 17, 2015)

Bear, you stated:

3:30—————-135° IT——Cut heat to 200°
4:00—————-140° IT——Cut heat back to 140° and open door to get heat down to 160° quickly.
4:45—————-142° IT——Remove Prime Rib from Smoker.

This is quite a difference from the usual 133-135 you've posted on previous recipes (PR Best Ever).  Why the difference in temps?  What was the difference in "done-ness?"


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 17, 2015)

mfreel said:


> Bear, you stated:
> 
> 3:30—————-135° IT——Cut heat to 200°
> 4:00—————-140° IT——Cut heat back to 140° and open door to get heat down to 160° quickly.
> ...


Gotta read down another line or two:

Here's the rest:

*From (PR Best Ever)*

*4:30 PM------------Internal Temp is 129˚.*

*4:45 PM------------Internal Temp is 133˚. Kill Power, cover with foil, and remove from smoker.*

*5:15 PM------------Uncover, take pics, slice, more pics, plate with sides, more pics & eat.*

*Meat coasted to 139˚ internal temp.*

And that was in the days when I used to remove it a half hour early, and that one carried over 6° to 139°.

Lately I've been killing the heat when it gets close, so there isn't much carry-over at the end.

Originally we ate them at 137°, then 139°, and we settled in at 140° to 142° as our favorite---Nice and Pink from edge to edge, and not chewy like they were below 137°.

The one in this Step by Step is at 142°, and look how nice & pink it is, and it sliced neatly (instead of slicing like raw meat) & melted in our mouths. Mrs Bear was Very Happy, as was I.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2015)

mummel said:


> 47 years!  Congrats Bear.


Thank You!!

Bear


hamrhead1971 said:


> Congrats on 47 years, Bear. Prime rib looks great.
> 
> Smoke it up
> William


Thanks William!!

Bear


----------



## catfish1st (Dec 18, 2015)

Congrats on the 47 years, Awesome Prime Rib, I just picked up a choice PR at 6.99 for the big day.


----------



## kjolly (Dec 18, 2015)

Wow! 47 years and I thought I was doing good at 22 years. Congratulations on the anniversary.

The PR looks delicious.


----------



## flightmedic22 (Dec 18, 2015)

Congratulations on the 47th Anniversary.  My wife has been wanting to try a prime rib at home, in the oven.  I've never thought about doing one on the smoker, but will definitely be giving this a try after seeing your post.  Thanks for the inspiration, in both the meat and marriage.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2015)

link said:


> Bear Congratulations to you and your wife!! That is an accomplishment that we can all hope to make one day.
> 
> Oh, and the Prime Rib looks awesome.


Thank You Link!!

Bear


SeenRed said:


> Just saw this...don't know how I missed it earlier. As always, the PR looks absolutely delicious! You're surely the Prime Rib King, Brother!
> 
> 47 years...a proud accomplishment! Congrats to you both, John, and may there be many more anniversaries to come!
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, Red!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 19, 2015)

Disco said:


> Sorry to be late to this, Bear. Congratulations on a long and happy marriage, it is no less than you deserve. The meal is also appropriately wonderful for a deserving couple.
> 
> Points
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!!

And Thanks for the Points!!

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Dec 19, 2015)

That is some smoke ring! Wow.. Happy anniversary... even if it is late....


----------



## ddavis (Dec 19, 2015)

Looks awesome, Prime Rib is a "must do" for me and I will follow your your post to the letter.Happy anniversary to you and the Mrs., 47 is something to be proud of.

Darrell

P.S. thinking about it, iv'e got 34 years if you count all three.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2015)

Catfish1st said:


> Congrats on the 47 years, Awesome Prime Rib, I just picked up a choice PR at 6.99 for the big day.


Thank You Cattie!!

Bear


kjolly said:


> Wow! 47 years and I thought I was doing good at 22 years. Congratulations on the anniversary.
> 
> The PR looks delicious.


Thank You!!

Hang in there---You'll get there!

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 20, 2015)

Sorry to be so late here Bear...  But WOW !  Ya knocked that smoke outta the park there buddy...  Very nice job !  Thumbs Up  

Congrats to Mrs. Bear & yourself on 47 years...  Wow, that's just awesome !   

:points1:


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2015)

FlightMedic22 said:


> Congratulations on the 47th Anniversary. My wife has been wanting to try a prime rib at home, in the oven. I've never thought about doing one on the smoker, but will definitely be giving this a try after seeing your post. Thanks for the inspiration, in both the meat and marriage.


Thank You, Medic!!

Once you try a Smoked Prime Rib, you won't want to go back.

They are one of the easiest things to smoke, with the greatest reward.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 22, 2015)

DDavis said:


> Looks awesome, Prime Rib is a "must do" for me and I will follow your your post to the letter.Happy anniversary to you and the Mrs., 47 is something to be proud of.
> 
> Darrell
> 
> P.S. thinking about it, iv'e got 34 years if you count all three.


Double Thanks, Darrell !!

Bear


----------



## chewmeister (Dec 22, 2015)

Wow. Nice PR and Happy 47th!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 22, 2015)

chewmeister said:


> Wow. Nice PR and Happy 47th!


Thank You Jon!!

And Thanks for the Points!

Bear


----------



## rippper (Dec 22, 2015)

bear..... cant find the THICK Worcestershire, here in metro Detroit...tried all the grocery chains.....do you get it on line? is there a way to thicken the original till i get the thick stuff? used regular on my last rib, but the thick stuffs looks better


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 22, 2015)

rippper said:


> bear..... cant find the THICK Worcestershire, here in metro Detroit...tried all the grocery chains.....do you get it on line? is there a way to thicken the original till i get the thick stuff? used regular on my last rib, but the thick stuffs looks better


They changed the name----Now you gotta look for "Lea & Perrins Bold Steak Sauce"----Same stuff different name.

Meanwhile---Maybe you could add a little Corn Starch to the Original to thicken it, but that's above my pay grade if that would work.

Bear


----------



## rippper (Dec 22, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> They changed the name----Now you gotta look for "Lea & Perrins Bold Steak Sauce"----Same stuff different name.
> 
> Meanwhile---Maybe you could add a little Corn Starch to the Original to thicken it, but that's above my pay grade if that would work.
> 
> Bear


rodger that.......thx


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Congrats on both the 47 years and that awesome looking prime rib. I'm not confident enough yet in my smoking ability to try one but the day is definetly coming! Thumbs Up


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2015)

Jetsknicks1 said:


> Congrats on both the 47 years and that awesome looking prime rib. I'm not confident enough yet in my smoking ability to try one but the day is definetly coming!


Thank You !!

Smoking a Prime Rib the way I do them is one of the easiest things to smoke with the greatest reward.

You won't believe how easy it was.

Bear


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Sorry to be so late here Bear... But WOW ! Ya knocked that smoke outta the park there buddy... Very nice job !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Much, Justin!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 23, 2015)

Bear, I just saw this post, so belated anniversary wishes to you and Mrs. Bear. That is one awesome smoke and the sliced shot has me drooling !


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> Bear, I just saw this post, so belated anniversary wishes to you and Mrs. Bear. That is one awesome smoke and the sliced shot has me drooling !


Thank You Very Much, CM !!!

And for the Points!

Bear


----------



## briggy (Dec 25, 2015)

Happy 47th to you and Mrs. Bear.  Yet another terrific PR post to top it off!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 26, 2015)

Briggy said:


> Happy 47th to you and Mrs. Bear.  Yet another terrific PR post to top it off!


Thank You Briggy!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## dkjp2005 (Feb 17, 2016)

Found my first recipe for new smoker looks great bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 18, 2016)

dkjp2005 said:


> Found my first recipe for new smoker looks great bear


Thank You Much!!

Bear


----------



## frosty (Feb 22, 2016)

Had to look twice to make sure that Bearcarver hadn't been SMOKING on his MES for 47 years!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Still great to see perfection on a plate, from one of the true authorities, and an icon, we rely on.

Beauty.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2016)

Frosty said:


> Had to look twice to make sure that Bearcarver hadn't been SMOKING on his MES for 47 years!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You for those kind words, Frosty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I Appreciate that.  I always loved these Smoked Prime Ribs---So does Mrs Bear.

Good to see you too!!

Bear


----------



## chitown smoker (Dec 15, 2016)

Question - is having it in a pan with the bottom blocked from the direct movement of the smoke a bad thing for smoke 'reception?'


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2016)

Chitown Smoker said:


> Question - is having it in a pan with the bottom blocked from the direct movement of the smoke a bad thing for smoke 'reception?'


If you have it laying right on the bottom of the pan, it wouldn't get any smoke on that side.

However setting it on the Wire cooling Rack, in the Pan, allows plenty of Smoke to get all around the Roast.

The Smoke goes everywhere there is an empty space.

Bear


----------



## dr k (Dec 15, 2016)

Just on the bottom but some of us put a small rack in the pan to keep the food elevated out of liquids that disolve rub/bark formation. I have a small rack that sits on top of the pan on the indented edge of the foil pan as well so smoke gets to the bottom of the food and still can be foiledl over/seal to the bottom pan if you have food that needs to power through a stall.  
-Kurt


----------



## chitown smoker (Dec 15, 2016)

Dr K said:


> Just on the bottom but some of us put a small rack in the pan to keep the food elevated out of liquids that disolve rub/bark formation. I have a small rack that sits on top of the pan on the indented edge of the foil pan as well so smoke gets to the bottom of the food and still can be foiedl over/seal to the bottom pan if you have food that needs to power through a stall.
> -Kurt





Bearcarver said:


> If you have it laying right on the bottom of the pan, it wouldn't get any smoke on that side.
> 
> However setting it on the Wire cooling Rack, in the Pan, allows plenty of Smoke to get all around the Roast.
> 
> ...


Great advice.  Thanks!


----------



## chippewa1994 (Jul 10, 2017)

New to the Forum here.  Reading threads trying to get an idea what to buy.  Looks like you're the king here Bear.

So this prime rib took a little more than 6 hours?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 11, 2017)

Chippewa1994 said:


> New to the Forum here.  Reading threads trying to get an idea what to buy.  Looks like you're the king here Bear.
> 
> *So this prime rib took a little more than 6 hours? *


Thank You!!

No---No King---I just make my Step by Steps easy to understand.

Actually the cooking of this Prime Rib took 4 hours. (See Below)

*12:00—————Put Roast on wire cooling rack, in foil pan, on Smoking Rack in 2nd Position of 6 position smoker.

4:00—————-140° IT——Cut heat back to 140° and open door to get heat down to 160° quickly.*

Bear


----------

